# Game 49: Los Angeles Lakers (16-32) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (16-32)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Keys to Lakers Victory:
> Defensive Glass:* With Pau Gasol and Jordan Hill out, the Lakers, already a poor rebounding team, could be in for a struggle on the backboards with a Cavs team that ranks twelfth in the NBA in rebounds per game. Varejao and Thompson, as discussed earlier, are both very active, particularly on the offensive end. The Lakers cannot afford to lose the battle on the glass by a significant margin or they will likely be playing from behind all night.
> 
> *Trap Kyrie:* The Cavaliers offense has struggled most of the year. Their sets are predictable, and Coach Brown has not done a good job of utilizing his personnel on that end. However, in tight games down the stretch, Irving has shown the ability to take over a game and have huge fourth quarters. If it is a close game and Kyrie starts to catch fire, the Lakers should consider sending a double at him or trapping him off ball screens. The Cavs are not a great outside shooting team.
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-vs-cavaliers-game-preview-lakers-look-to-end-seven-game-skid/2014/02/05/

Please win at least this one, Lakers...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Please win at least this one, Lakers...


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This starting 5 is hedious. Makes me wanna puke.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Astonishing good start. Cavs are shocked (and so am i) and call a TOut.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers 6/6 in 3s. Wes wiht 3 triples.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Another Cavss Time out. Lakers up 15 (!!!!)
Wes is red hot, with 15 first quarter points.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

End of the first quarter and Lakers are up 19 points.
Farmar and Kaman with 6 without missing a shot.
Blake with 8 assists.
But the star has been Wes, also with 2 blocks already.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers lead is now 26 points (!!!).
Farmar already with 2 triples in the period.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. We're destroying them.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kelly is in at center and Johnson at power forward. Paulo you must love this small ball. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And down goes swagger! 7 players left. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That camera shot of the lakers bench was hilarious! Kaman and Marshall with 8 empty chairs


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice defensive strategy today. Shoot lights out. Make the opponent start their offense by taking the ball out of the net and inbound from the baseline. Of course it only works when shots are going in. 

That's not a good tanking strategy though. There's still time to get enough fouls and turnovers to lose.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like we will hang on and win one.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice triple-double from Blake. It's gonna be hard to tank if he's in the lineup.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Haha!! Blouses mother****ers!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Blake #tradevalue


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ryan Kelly > Anthony Bennett


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Steve Blake #tradevalue


People have been saying trading Gasol could help the Lakers lose more this season, but I think Blake is the one who is the biggest threat to a bad record. He would be a nice piece for any contender about now. This would be a great time to trade him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ESPN had Hill out with a Cervical Strain? 

Is this like the old DNP - Tummy Aches that Robert Horry used to get on the Spurs? Because I was under the assumption men don't have a cervix to strain.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

craziest game ever

So the reporters after the game sorta sucked figuring out when this has ever happened before.

I heard them say its happened to the Lakers before. If so when? How many times has it happened in the NBA ever? 

Somebody get some answers for me!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I have been a Laker fan and have watched NBA ball for 41 years...and I have never seen this before.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Happened in 2010 with Devean George in Golden State.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersReporter: MRI result: Nick Young suffered a non-displaced fracture of the patella and a bone bruise in his left knee. He's out a minimum of 2 weeks.


Welp..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers will re-sign Shawne Williams to replace Nick Young, who's out at least 2 weeks because of non-displaced knee fracture (and bone bruise)


Welp...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Williams should be good for a few losses - I'm ok with that.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

While the injuries can't be blamed on anyone, the Shawne Williams signing can. ..another excellent tanking move. 

The injury situation this season is surreal though. Wow! I didn't completely agree with people who wanted to tank the season away, even after Kobe's knee injury, but it's almost like it is destiny. Hopefully that destiny is to get a franchise type player in the draft, and not to resemble the snake-bitten Clippers of the past.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

arasu said:


> While the injuries can't be blamed on anyone, the Shawne Williams signing can. ..another excellent tanking move.
> 
> The injury situation this season is surreal though. Wow! I didn't completely agree with people who wanted to tank the season away, even after Kobe's knee injury, but it's almost like it is destiny. Hopefully that destiny is to get a franchise type player in the draft, and not to resemble the snake-bitten Clippers of the past.


Well I think some of the injuries are being milked a bit for tanking purposes. But yea, you guys have had a crazy year injury wise.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

R-Star said:


> ESPN had Hill out with a Cervical Strain?
> 
> Is this like the old DNP - Tummy Aches that Robert Horry used to get on the Spurs? Because I was under the assumption men don't have a cervix to strain.


Lol, forgive me if this is a joke, but cervical, as in cervical spine. Neck sprain/strain. Dude got rocked in the face by his own teammate. No concussion, just whiplash.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't want to ****ing watch Shawne Williams play basketball. Isn't Meeks, hill or Henry back soon?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would think Xavier and Hill should be back soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shawne Williams?! WHY?!


----------

